# Freebie quick sketches



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Id like to do some quick pencil sketches in between working on larger pieces or as warmups etc, and this seems like a fun way to get inspiration for those.  I'll take requests, but fair warning, they'll just be quick pencil sketches, most likely just of a characters head and shoulders unless I get in a mood to do more.  Anyway, if anyone would like a quick sketch of their mayor or a character or whatever, leave me a description/screenshot/etc and I'll be happy to get to it as soon as I can.  They probably won't be too involved and I only have my phone to take pictures of them, but hey, they're free


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2016)

Maaaybe my mayor? x
Thanks for this!


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 8, 2016)

How about her?


Spoiler: Little Girl







Thanks maybe considering it!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Hopefully I do this right.  If you need a better picture I can try to see if I can get some better lighting, but here you go skarmoury:


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 8, 2016)

Spoiler: Maybe one of these two lame-o's? 






Thank you for considering c:


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 8, 2016)

OmgItsAbigail said:


> How about her?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Little Girl
> ...




Here you go!:


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 8, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201
Thanks!


----------



## MintySky (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe my OC? http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=161224
There is also two other pics of her in that album.


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 8, 2016)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Spoiler: Maybe one of these two lame-o's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 8, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Here you are!
> View attachment 161300



Oh my gosh, he looks great! Thank you so much! ;U;


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201
> Thanks!



Slightly different style for this one:


- - - Post Merge - - -



MintySky said:


> Maybe my OC? http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=161224
> There is also two other pics of her in that album.



And done!


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 8, 2016)

Omg just saw mine!
It's spectacular! Thankyou so much! I love it! ^0^


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe someone from here?
[Click!]


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 8, 2016)

HOW ARE YOU SO GOOD? LAJDHGYLEDLTAHBDHGABYJWGRLEAHG T.TTTTTT


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Hopefully I do this right.  If you need a better picture I can try to see if I can get some better lighting, but here you go skarmoury:
> 
> View attachment 161295



It's so cute, thank you!!!


----------



## MintySky (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the drawing! You did a very good job.


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Maybe someone from here?
> [Click!]



Her heads a bit big for her body but I promised myself these would take no more than 10 mins and I reached my limit lol.  Anyway here's Zoey:


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the style, she looks amazing ^.^
Thanks so much


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 9, 2016)

Please try to do this, maybe in a more cutesy style :3



Spoiler: Komainu


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Maaaybe my mayor? x
> Thanks for this!



Ok so I lied.  I got in a mood to quickly ink and color this one . I may do more people's sketches later, if time permits and it's not too complex.  Either way, hopefully you see this updated version!


I don't know what I did and why there are two


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 9, 2016)

clickety click

Thanks for considering


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> clickety click
> 
> Thanks for considering



Here you are


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

StrawberryTiger said:


> Please try to do this, maybe in a more cutesy style :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow missed this one, sorry!


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi! If you are still doing, could you consider *him?* more examples here thank you!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> HOW ARE YOU SO GOOD? LAJDHGYLEDLTAHBDHGABYJWGRLEAHG T.TTTTTT



awww thank you!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

How about my mayor here? https://imgur.com/vAEHRth Thanks for considering!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

You're soooo good at this! Please, would you do my character?

ty for considering! ; v ;


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

MayorGong said:


> Hi! If you are still doing, could you consider *him?* more examples here thank you!



Something a little more on the cute side, hopefully that's ok 



- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> How about my mayor here? https://imgur.com/vAEHRth Thanks for considering!



I think he has a flower on his head?  If not, he does now lol



- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> You're soooo good at this! Please, would you do my character?
> View attachment 161397View attachment 161398
> ty for considering! ; v ;



She's so cute!


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks a ton, it's adorable! ^__^ You're great at doing all these things quickly and in a nice style~


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww its perfect ;v; I love the drawings! Thank you so much!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I love the style, she looks amazing ^.^
> Thanks so much



No problem!  Ended up giving her a bit of color:


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

MayorGong said:


> Awww its perfect ;v; I love the drawings! Thank you so much!



I got bored and added color:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 9, 2016)

guh, your art is gorgeous. i would absolutely adore something of my OC bridgette: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread

thank you so much for the consideration, i love your work!!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you! And yes he does have a flower on his head.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> No problem!  Ended up giving her a bit of color:
> 
> View attachment 161437



Ahh awesome thank youu


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> guh, your art is gorgeous. i would absolutely adore something of my OC bridgette: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread
> 
> thank you so much for the consideration, i love your work!!!



Oooooh thanks, she's fun!  I hope a pinup style is ok, seemed to fit her personality.  If I have extra time tomorrow I might end up coloring her


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 9, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Oooooh thanks, she's fun!  I hope a pinup style is ok, seemed to fit her personality.  If I have extra time tomorrow I might end up coloring her
> 
> View attachment 161480



OH OH MY GOSH WOW IM IN LOVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HHHHHHHHHHHHHH _OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_

OH WOW I LOVE IT SO MUCH OH MY GOD THANK YOU!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU OHHH HH HHHH
CAN I PLEASE HAVE THE HIGH RESOLUTION PIC? ;___; THANK YOU SO MUCH OH MY GOSH SHES GORGEOUS (aND YES PINUP IS VERY, _VERY_ OKAY)


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH OH MY GOSH WOW IM IN LOVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HHHHHHHHHHHHHH _OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_
> 
> OH WOW I LOVE IT SO MUCH OH MY GOD THANK YOU!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU OHHH HH HHHH
> CAN I PLEASE HAVE THE HIGH RESOLUTION PIC? ;___; THANK YOU SO MUCH OH MY GOSH SHES GORGEOUS (aND YES PINUP IS VERY, _VERY_ OKAY)



Lol sure!  I have to take the picture with my phone, but it seems the forum automatically makes it lower resolution.  Is there a Way I can send it to you higher res?  Sorry to be a pain, I'm still getting the hang of things around here


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jan 9, 2016)

Ahhh I love these! I'll drop in my little Heartpuff: https://toyhou.se/217835.ellanica


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

crystalmilktea said:


> Ahhh I love these! I'll drop in my little Heartpuff: https://toyhou.se/217835.ellanica



And I'll drop off this little sketch!  She's a cutie


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

maybe my mayor?  thanks for considering (✿◠‿◠) 



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper Ref


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> maybe my mayor?  thanks for considering (✿◠‿◠)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Pepper Ref



Awwwww and she's with stitches, my favorite!! <3 ahem, here she is:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 9, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Lol sure!  I have to take the picture with my phone, but it seems the forum automatically makes it lower resolution.  Is there a Way I can send it to you higher res?  Sorry to be a pain, I'm still getting the hang of things around here



never use the forum attachment thing ever. use imgur or deviantart stash or something like that -- the forum attachment is trash. dw about it~ i didnt know that either at first haha :'D


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

aaah these are so cute, your art is amazing! could i get one? c:
ref: (*x*)
thank you so much!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Awwwww and she's with stitches, my favorite!! <3 ahem, here she is:
> 
> View attachment 161485


oh my that was fast!  i love it!  omg i love your style!  thank you so much <3


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2016)

My mayor and her mew, sylveon, and pichu?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also ref is in the avatar except her bangs aren't pulled back. She has side bangs


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jan 9, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> And I'll drop off this little sketch!  She's a cutie
> 
> View attachment 161483



AAH thank you so much! Seriously look forward to seeing more of your art around here, it's really really great!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> never use the forum attachment thing ever. use imgur or deviantart stash or something like that -- the forum attachment is trash. dw about it~ i didnt know that either at first haha :'D



http://imgur.com/rnFlMDi
Hopefully I did this right.  If for some reason it's not, let me know lol.  Also if you would prefer a scan, I should have access to a scanner possibly later, just let me know!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 10, 2016)

You should do commissions >.<


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

Pxter said:


> aaah these are so cute, your art is amazing! could i get one? c:
> ref: (*x*)
> thank you so much!!



Sorry if he looks a bit pretty 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I didn't know about the upload being such low quality.  If anyone wants their picture uploaded to imgur, let me know


----------



## himeki (Jan 10, 2016)

Would you consider this one?
http://sta.sh/22aiaul1q9of?edit=1

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you consider this one?
http://sta.sh/22aiaul1q9of?edit=1


----------



## Peter (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Sorry if he looks a bit pretty
> 
> View attachment 161535
> 
> ...



aaah he looks great thank you so much!!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> My mayor and her mew, sylveon, and pichu?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also ref is in the avatar except her bangs aren't pulled back. She has side bangs



Im sorry, can you give me more of a description?  I know some of that stuff is from pokemon, but I haven't ever really played it so I'm not sure exactly what you want


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Would you consider this one?
> http://sta.sh/22aiaul1q9of?edit=1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Of course!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Sorry if he looks a bit pretty
> 
> View attachment 161535
> 
> ...



Peter, your drawing looks so good!

Veggiesaurus I'd love a higher res version please.


----------



## himeki (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Of course!
> View attachment 161538



ahhhhh so cool! thank you so much!
do you mind if i color and line it digitally?


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Peter, your drawing looks so good!
> 
> Veggiesaurus I'd love a higher res version please.



Ok no problem!  Hopefully this should work:
http://imgur.com/mhJvnwn

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> ahhhhh so cool! thank you so much!
> do you mind if i color and line it digitally?



not at all!  I may line and color some of these traditionally also if the mood strikes me, so hopefully you don't mind if I end up coloring it as well


----------



## Peter (Jan 10, 2016)

aaah i hate to be a pain but could i have and imgur version as well please o: thank you so much!!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

Pxter said:


> aaah i hate to be a pain but could i have and imgur version as well please o: thank you so much!!



sure!  this should work:
http://imgur.com/3nblExC


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Ok no problem!  Hopefully this should work:
> http://imgur.com/mhJvnwn
> 
> ah thank you so much!  the high res version looks so much better.  <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

ooooh can you try my oc?

http://i.imgur.com/xnOSvrE.png


----------



## Squidward (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Something a little more on the cute side, hopefully that's ok
> 
> View attachment 161404
> 
> ...



Ty omfg I love it so much!! ;o; <3


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> never use the forum attachment thing ever. use imgur or deviantart stash or something like that -- the forum attachment is trash. dw about it~ i didnt know that either at first haha :'D



Also, a little thank you for your help:
http://imgur.com/BP04EhD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Here you are
> View attachment 161384



Aaaaaahhhhh TYSM! It's great!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> ooooh can you try my oc?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xnOSvrE.png



There you go:


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> There you go:
> View attachment 161548



ahh thank u so much!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Im sorry, can you give me more of a description?  I know some of that stuff is from pokemon, but I haven't ever really played it so I'm not sure exactly what you want



Oh yeah sure! Here are some pictures from google and also a mayor ref is in here somewhere!


Spoiler: Refs



Minus the Tail and Ears plz!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> http://imgur.com/rnFlMDi
> Hopefully I did this right.  If for some reason it's not, let me know lol.  Also if you would prefer a scan, I should have access to a scanner possibly later, just let me know!





Veggiesaurus said:


> Also, a little thank you for your help:
> http://imgur.com/BP04EhD



BREATHES HEAVILY, CARESSES IT SOFTLY

aaaaahHHGHaa  aAAAAAAAaaAAA GO D
THANK YOU HGGHGH I CNAT EVEN LIKE, I CANT EVEN FORM WORDS RN
OH GOSH THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU DIDNT HAVE TO DO THAT ;AAAA; SHES GORGEOUS ITS PERFECT SHE LOOKS SO HOT
YOURE AMAZING
(And seriously agh your traditional is beautiful i have no idea how you colored like that weeps)

THANK YOU SO MUCH AGAIN FOR BEING A SWEETHEART OMG ;;;AAA;;;;


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> BREATHES HEAVILY, CARESSES IT SOFTLY
> 
> aaaaahHHGHaa  aAAAAAAAaaAAA GO D
> THANK YOU HGGHGH I CNAT EVEN LIKE, I CANT EVEN FORM WORDS RN
> ...



lol thank you, its no problem.  I love drawing pinups so it was an excuse for me to color  
and I use prismacolor markers (or pencils sometimes but in this case, markers) to color.  Usually it blends a bit better but I wasn't planning ahead and its on junky sketch paper so the blends aren't as smooth as normal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> Oh yeah sure! Here are some pictures from google and also a mayor ref is in here somewhere!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> ...



I'm hopeless.  So the one in your avatar should be like that pink and white one with the ribbon?  I'm so sorry to be such a scrump, avatars are just so small lol.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 10, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> never use the forum attachment thing ever. use imgur or deviantart stash or something like that -- the forum attachment is trash. dw about it~ i didnt know that either at first haha :'D



I agree with this so much omg, I wanted to post my art 10 times already but I was so discouraged because this ruins it!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> lol thank you, its no problem.  I love drawing pinups so it was an excuse for me to color
> and I use prismacolor markers (or pencils sometimes but in this case, markers) to color.  Usually it blends a bit better but I wasn't planning ahead and its on junky sketch paper so the blends aren't as smooth as normal.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



All I'm really asking for is a pic of my mayor which was in the refs minus the ears and tail, shown with the three pokemon which pics are also in the refs


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> All I'm really asking for is a pic of my mayor which was in the refs minus the ears and tail, shown with the three pokemon which pics are also in the refs



Oh good grief I am so dense sometimes.  I'm so sorry about that,I've got it now. I'll try to work on it in a bit here, I'm about to leave work now


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Oh good grief I am so dense sometimes.  I'm so sorry about that,I've got it now. I'll try to work on it in a bit here, I'm about to leave work now



Okay~ No problem though, I can see how it was a bit confusing.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe this ugly? here c:


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Okay~ No problem though, I can see how it was a bit confusing.



I'm sorry I might not be able to get to this until tomorrow.  Just wanted to let you know so you wouldn't think I forgot about you!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> I'm sorry I might not be able to get to this until tomorrow.  Just wanted to let you know so you wouldn't think I forgot about you!



It's ok!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 11, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> It's ok!



Finally was able to get to this sorry about the delay!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> Maybe this ugly? here c:



Sure thing!


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe my oc? https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b88699...c6d5/tumblr_inline_nx5jexvBzw1simzty_1280.png
Tysm! Your art is beautiful.


----------



## Kiriko (Jan 11, 2016)

Aw, can you draw my mayor with cat ears? Your draws are awesome ajfiaokrdbks *^*


Spoiler



View attachment 161637


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Finally was able to get to this sorry about the delay!
> 
> View attachment 161645
> 
> ...



BDHDKSKSHSGSSJ SHES SO CUTE OMG T.T


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh wow these are great! 


Spoiler: plop


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 12, 2016)

Sej said:


> Maybe my oc? https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b88699...c6d5/tumblr_inline_nx5jexvBzw1simzty_1280.png
> Tysm! Your art is beautiful.



No problem, and thank you!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiriko said:


> Aw, can you draw my mayor with cat ears? Your draws are awesome ajfiaokrdbks *^*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Here you go.  She's more "grown up" looking I guess?  Just what I felt like doing, but if you don't like it, let me know and I'll redraw her in a more "cute" style


----------



## Kiriko (Jan 12, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> No problem, and thank you!
> 
> View attachment 161682
> 
> ...



I love it, no problem! Thank you so much **


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 12, 2016)

Heichou_ said:


> Oh wow these are great!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: plop



Here you go:


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> No problem, and thank you!
> 
> View attachment 161682
> 
> ...


Omg! Thank you! She looks amazing!!


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 12, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 161688



Ooh, thank you! looks awesome hnng.


----------



## Kiriko (Jan 13, 2016)

Ow, I wanted to ask: are you still looking for a way to upload your drawings with better resolution?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Finally was able to get to this sorry about the delay!
> 
> View attachment 161645
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE IT


----------



## riummi (Jan 13, 2016)

if these are still open ^^
http://toyhou.se/262990.mizuki


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 14, 2016)

Kiriko said:


> Ow, I wanted to ask: are you still looking for a way to upload your drawings with better resolution?



That would be great!  Is there a way to do it so it's a picture and not just a link to imgur?

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> if these are still open ^^
> http://toyhou.se/262990.mizuki



And I'll be happy to do it, might be tomorrow though!


----------



## Aali (Jan 14, 2016)

Maybe mine? I don't have any art of her yet.



Spoiler



 
If you do draw her can you draw the hood so it goes over her eyes? She's supposed to be mysterious.



Ty for considering


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 14, 2016)

riummi said:


> if these are still open ^^
> http://toyhou.se/262990.mizuki



Actually, I needed some sketch therapy, here you go:


----------



## riummi (Jan 14, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Actually, I needed some sketch therapy, here you go:
> View attachment 161907



ahh thankyou for drawing her <3 it's lovely~


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 14, 2016)

Aali said:


> Maybe mine? I don't have any art of her yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go!



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if anyone would like inked/ color let me know,we can work out something with bells or whatever


----------



## Aali (Jan 14, 2016)

ah so cute! ty!


----------



## Kiriko (Jan 15, 2016)

Aw, just remembered that thing about the hosting :3.
Btw, you can upload the pictures on imgur, but you don't have to copy the 'direct link', but the bb code!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 16, 2016)

Kiriko said:


> Aw, just remembered that thing about the hosting :3.
> Btw, you can upload the pictures on imgur, but you don't have to copy the 'direct link', but the bb code!



ah, thank you so much!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

Could you draw Pietro or Sparro please


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Could you draw Pietro or Sparro please



how about both?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> how about both?



THANK YOU THEY ARE SO CUTE


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Jan 16, 2016)

Can you draw drago, kabuki or phoebe please?


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 16, 2016)

Archaeopteryx said:


> Can you draw drago, kabuki or phoebe please?



Here you go!


----------



## veiken (Jan 16, 2016)

Feel free to draw my babu Eva (ref in my sig)


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

Would you mind drawing Alvery and Tangy?


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 16, 2016)

veiken said:


> Feel free to draw my babu Eva (ref in my sig)



Will do, but it might be tomorrow.  She has my hair and (I think you said) septum piercing, so I'd love to at least sketch her <3


----------



## veiken (Jan 16, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Will do, but it might be tomorrow.  She has my hair and (I think you said) septum piercing, so I'd love to at least sketch her <3



Anytime is fine, I really dont mind! And yes she does


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 17, 2016)

veiken said:


> Anytime is fine, I really dont mind! And yes she does



heres a quick sketch.  if i have time at some point i might color it and take a better picture (I'm at work right now), she's fun!

http://
	


- - - Post Merge - - -




Luckypinch said:


> Would you mind drawing Alvery and Tangy?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 17, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> heres a quick sketch.  if i have time at some point i might color it and take a better picture (I'm at work right now), she's fun!
> 
> http://
> 
> ...



She's a adorable thank you.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey are you still doing super cute drawings? if so could you draw my mayor in my avatar? (I don't have any reference pics :c)


----------



## veiken (Jan 17, 2016)

You drew her beautifully omg, thankyou!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 17, 2016)

CluelessMayor said:


> Hey are you still doing super cute drawings? if so could you draw my mayor in my avatar? (I don't have any reference pics :c)



I'm awful at drawing hats I've discovered:


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 17, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> I'm awful at drawing hats I've discovered:
> View attachment 162219



Aww it's so cute thankyou~ (I think the hat looks bloody great)


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

Your art is so good can you do my mayor?

Ref!


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 20, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Your art is so good can you do my mayor?
> 
> Ref!



Of course!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 20, 2016)

these are so lovely.


Spoiler: her?



View attachment 162459



only if you feel like it.


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 21, 2016)

Pasta said:


> these are so lovely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: her?
> ...





Here you go!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> View attachment 162531
> 
> Here you go!



Brb crying because thank you. It's so fitting for her personality tho. Tysvm <3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 21, 2016)

Could you draw this animal character of mine please? Thanks for considering! Love your art so far!



Spoiler




(she's supposed to have pretty long hair, btw)


----------



## MintySky (Jan 21, 2016)

Could you please do my new OC?  http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=162575

Sorry its a bit blurry. She has blue eyes and freckles.


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 21, 2016)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Could you draw this animal character of mine please? Thanks for considering! Love your art so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully this works for you!


- - - Post Merge - - -



MintySky said:


> Could you please do my new OC?  http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=162575
> 
> Sorry its a bit blurry. She has blue eyes and freckles.



And for you:


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you so much! It looks great!! I'm so happyyy!!!! :^)


----------



## Goth (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## axo (Jan 22, 2016)

Can you draw me a Sans?


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Can you draw my mayor (my avi) and Moe?


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 23, 2016)

chees4mees said:


> Can you draw me a Sans?



This guy?  Hopefully lol:


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 23, 2016)

Aali said:


> Can you draw my mayor (my avi) and Moe?



Here you go!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 23, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 162711



omg that's cute <3

I can't imagine how awesome your drawings would look colored. You should look into trying that out.


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 23, 2016)

Pasta said:


> omg that's cute <3
> 
> I can't imagine how awesome your drawings would look colored. You should look into trying that out.



Thanks!  I do color them, but since I have to draw for my job, I don't want to take that much time right now on non work related stuff usually.  These are like quick sketch breaks for me when I'm working on more involved stuff


----------



## kelpy (Jan 23, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Thanks!  I do color them, but since I have to draw for my job, I don't want to take that much time right now on non work related stuff usually.  These are like quick sketch breaks for me when I'm working on more involved stuff



ohhh, that's cool. They're really impressive for "quick sketch breaks"
XD


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 23, 2016)

Pasta said:


> ohhh, that's cool. They're really impressive for "quick sketch breaks"
> XD



Thanks so much, thats really kind of you to say


----------



## Aali (Jan 23, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 162711



Ahhhhhh tysm! If you ever open a shop I would love to buy a color piece from you


----------



## axo (Jan 23, 2016)

Veggiesaurus said:


> This guy?  Hopefully lol:
> View attachment 162705



Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Wishii (Jan 23, 2016)

Spoiler: my mayor maybe?









 Her pigtails are hidden, same with the red ribbon in her hair. I'd love to have her drawn with Marshall, if not thats totally fine too


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jan 24, 2016)

Mine maybe?


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 24, 2016)

Wishii said:


> Spoiler: my mayor maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go!


- - - Post Merge - - -



erikaeliseh said:


> Mine maybe?
> 
> View attachment 162781




And yours:


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 24, 2016)

Your sketches are so darn cute! 

Please consider my mayor:



Spoiler: this nerd









Would you consider adding her "partner in crime", Mira?


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 24, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Your sketches are so darn cute!
> 
> Please consider my mayor:
> 
> ...



Sure thing!


----------

